

Keeping an Eye on Online Test-Takers - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/technology/new-technologies-aim-to-foil-online-course-cheating.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=1&

======
tokenadult
March 2, 2013. Earlier submission of this story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5312551>

